# Building a Studio Cyc...



## justsomedude (Mar 26, 2012)

Looking to put a cyclorama in my studio space... I've got the walls and corners figured out, but am having an issue with the floor. It seems that most studios use leveler and sealant to get the smooth finish. Unfortunately, I'm dealing with a wood floor - and I am worried about grain and lines appearing even with numerous coats of paint.

I have space to do some type of framing and custom build up. Any thoughts/recommendations for surface material to get a smooth floor?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 26, 2012)

I'd suggest MDF (medium density fiberboard). I think someone here (or maybe another forum) posted a link to a hot-to video (that started out as a typo of how-to, but I decided to leave it like that  ).


----------



## StanFoxworthy (Mar 26, 2012)

+1 ^ MDF will give you a very smooth floor surface and is dense enough to hold up to a lot of abuse. I have also used 3/8 smooth finished plywood over an old cotton warehouse floor that wasn't in the best condition and it worked out quite well.

Here's a shot that I had from our last studio. I'll see if I can dig up some more later.

Ryan Klos (ryanklos.com) has written a book on backdrops, infinity coves and cyc walls. It should be coming out soon and should have some good stuff in it as well.

Even if you don't get it perfect, remember that with just a little more light or some quick work in Aperture / Lightroom, and it'll look just fine! Just don't freak out the first time someone leaves a bunch of marks and scratches on it : , as it will happen sooner than you expect it to!

You might have success with Rosco's Colorcoat or a two part epoxy based floor paint, which are a bit more durable and require less frequent touch-ups than white deck paint.

Good luck with your project!


----------



## wickidwombat (Mar 26, 2012)

this is the instructions and method i'm using to build mine but i'm not making the stands, i'm going to just screw timber battons into the concrete floor. Best construction video ever 

http://blog.chasejarvis.com/blog/2011/07/how-to-build-a-cyclorama-wall-with-mostly-naked-ashley/


----------



## justsomedude (Mar 27, 2012)

Thanks for the info - this is all great!


----------

